# New Sony sensors - faster frame-rates and a 16-bit APS-C sensor



## Aglet (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks like some faster sensors all around but the 11, 12, 14, 16 bit ADC IMX571BQR (26MP @ 6.8 fps & 16b or faster framerates at lower bit depth/crop) looks like a pretty versatile chip that could allow some boost in raw data manipulation (multishot noise reduction? extended low ISO performance?).
Not sure if full well capacity is adequate to benefit from more than 14 bit ADC anyway ..

here's the 2018 sensor lineup:

https://www.sony-semicon.co.jp/products_en/IS/sensor2/products/index.html


----------

